# Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo Cigar Review - Soooooo Mild....Gimme a 1990 Vintage please!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo Cigar Review - Soooooo Mild....Gimme a 1990 Vintage please!*

O.K., this is a good smoke, but it's oh so mild. It's fairly one dimensional with cedar and mild leather and cocca. Not at all what I expected! ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo Cigar Review - Soooooo Mild....Gimme a 1990 Vintage please!


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

I had read that about the Decade. I've got a couple that I haven't burned yet. I'm actually looking forward to getting ahold of some of the Old World Reserve Maduros.


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

joncaputo said:


> O.K., this is a good smoke, but it's oh so mild. It's fairly one dimensional with cedar and mild leather and cocca. Not at all what I expected!


I intentionally avoided reading reviews here prior to smoking the Decade Torpedo, just heard about the 95....

I really enjoyed the pre-light aroma and draw. Very nice wrapper, lit well, burned evenly for the 1/3.... and had little taste.

I literally did a double take with this one. I got some mild cocoa and ... light leather? I kept wondering where the rest of the taste was. Second draw, same, third same... how is this possibly a medium to full bodied cigar? I got through the 2/3 and although I had the time, left it alone.

I have no intention of basing my decision on one cigar and have at least two more waiting. It wasn't a bad taste, it just was so light on what taste there was.

Right now though, I honestly thought this cigar was lacking in flavor. . . even a bit bland. Reading the reviews, it appears I'm not the only one. But, there are some descriptions out there that seem completely opposite that of what I experienced. I love the Patel story, Rocky's hands on approach, etc. I really liked the 1990 petit corona's I had (3) last week. I am just surprised at this cigar.... really surprised.

So, I'm trying to figure this out. I hadn't eaten for 4 hours before, only had water with the cigar, smoked it at a normal rate... what gives? Any thoughts?


----------

